# any ideas why spell check would stop working in outlook?



## in4pain (Jul 16, 2002)

just wanted to know if anyone has any idea why my spell check would stop working in outlook express. if i try to use it for some reason it tries to install microsoft picture it and starts looking for the install disk! hhhhmmmmm any idea why my spell check would get up and run off? i thinks its got sick and tired of windows, kind of like me.
thanks.


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

I have no idea why it is asking for a picture program install unless the registry is corrupt or you have a corrupt file somewhere. 

What I would do is uninstall it, reboot and then install it again with all programs closed but Explorer.


----------



## jim6693 (Jul 29, 2002)

do you have microsoft office or works by any chance.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared

Is there Proof folder there? If so does it contain Csapi3t1.dll

Mssp232.dll and Mssp2_en.lex

Check this key in the registry:
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Shared Tools
*

CLick on Shared Tools and look in the right pane for this entry:
SharedFilesDir Double click on it.

The path in the box which will appear should read:
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\

If it reads
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared
Add the backslash. Without the backslash, Windows cannot find the files it needs to run SpellCheck.


----------



## in4pain (Jul 16, 2002)

i do have the csapi3t1.dll but i do not have the other two i have a couple that are realy simular to those. i guess i should have both of them? amy ideas on what to do now?


----------



## in4pain (Jul 16, 2002)

yes i do have works and word. thanks


----------



## jim6693 (Jul 29, 2002)

try reinstalling word. I had some problems with works where i had to reinstall one of the programs and it keept asking me for the wrong disc(microsoft did it as some sort of security feature instead of asking for the one disk it asked for some other one because the install info was on it. as an example of what i mean. i tried installing encarta and it asked me to enter the word disk.)


----------



## classypunk (Nov 6, 2007)

I found a solution to the problem that is not a quick fix cover up. Just as a preface i was using an XP machine but it should work on vista as well.

1. Open Outlook
2. Goto Tools
3. Trust Center
4. Add-Ins Menu (left pane)
5. Manage (bottom of window) -> select disabled Add-Ins -> go
6. Look for Add-In relating to speller or checker

have fun


----------

